# Parking Ticket



## krazykid90 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wrote my last final and was happily walking to my car at the train station when I saw I had a parking ticket. I looked at it and it said I was parked ina no parking zone, but I was parked in a parking spot, perfectly centered between the lines. I was in the last spot in the row, and it had snowed earlier so maybe the cop couldn't see the lines and presumed I was parked outside of them?

I'm just so crushed, I have had a perfect driving record, just to get this ticket that I really don't understand. I mean, it's only for $36, but it's not about the money. I'm scared to fight it because I don't know how to prove I'm not at fault, it will be my word against the cops. When I saw the ticket I had to get in my car and cry for about 20 minutes before I could drive home, it just ruined my day.

I'm thinking of going back up this weekend and taking pictures of the spot I was in, but I don't know how that would help me. I'm so upset that the police I have a huge amount of respect for would give me a ticket that I don't deserve.


----------



## Darla (Apr 24, 2008)

probably after you moved the car you can't do anything but if you have a camera phone you can probably takes some pics and prove it &amp; go to court!

in the US at least i have learned that if you go to court you may not win but in a lot of cases it will be reduced. it shows you DO care about your record. cops can make mistakes too.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:
probably after you moved the car you can't do anything but if you have a camera phone you can probably takes some pics and prove it &amp; go to court! My cell phone was dead, so I couldn't take any pictures. I'm probably going to pay the fine, I'm just so upset that I got a ticket even though I was in a parking space.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think a parking ticket affects your driving record, because someone else could have parked your car. It's hard to prove you weren't in the wrong, so it's better just to pay the ticket and move on. I was given a parking ticket once before my meter went out, and my mom told me that it was just a hassle to fight it. Pay it, and let it go.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right, I looked into it and only moving violations affect your driving record. I feel a bit better now.

I was thinking about it and it's only $36, and the hours I'd spend fighting it aren't worth it. I'm going to take your advice and just pay it and move on, making sure never to park in that spot again lol.

Thanks for reading my rant, I was just so crushed when I got home.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cell phone was dead, so I couldn't take any pictures. I'm probably going to pay the fine, I'm just so upset that I got a ticket even though I was in a parking space. Awww, dang!A picture would have cleared it up!

We got a ticket after parking in a lot, but the sign (right in front of our car) said the Saturday special was something like $4 for the day, so I took a picture and my bf called them on Monday and they sure did start stammering about how the attendant "didn't realize there was a special for that day"- even though in order for him to tag the car, he had to walk by the sign- and dropped the ticket!!! Don't you know I still have that picture in case they want to try and come back later and try that game again.

Punks.

You gotta watch that parking racket. Ever since that incident, if I know I'm going to be parking in a public venue, I got my camera.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:
You gotta watch that parking racket. Ever since that incident, if I know I'm going to be parking in a public venue, I got my camera. On my way home I bought a disposable camera to leave in my glove box, so next time I'm set.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On my way home I bought a disposable camera to leave in my glove box, so next time I'm set. Good idea! I keep one in my car in case I get into an accident. 
I hope you feel better now though, knowing this will not be on your record.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're right, I looked into it and only moving violations affect your driving record. I feel a bit better now.
I was thinking about it and it's only $36, and the hours I'd spend fighting it aren't worth it. I'm going to take your advice and just pay it and move on, making sure never to park in that spot again lol.

Thanks for reading my rant, I was just so crushed when I got home.

I'm glad you feel better after reading all the great advice!


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yah, I totally feel better. I'm still a little bit bummed that the cop wasn't there when I got there. I still don't understand why he would give me a ticket when I'm in a spot and ignore the people who were parked so they were blocking the entrance.

*sighs* further proof life isn't fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 24, 2008)

ah parking tickets, I have gotten them when I completely deserved it, but that sucks that they didn't see that you were in the right.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 25, 2008)

That totally sucks, I would write to them even though you have no proof and take a pic of the spot anyway and include it just to show them, explaining to them about your clean driving record and that you will not fight the dispute, due to loss of income with time in court or something to that affect. I did this once a long time ago, got a ticket and my car was in my gararge the whole time, I had no proof that it was but it really was. They let me off with a warning. Its worth a try.

BTW I got 2 parking tickets last month which I paid as the fines were valid, first time in nearly 20 years, one was $130 and the other was $79. I wish our fines were only $36.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2008)

Krazykid, phone the cityhall in Calgary and let them know that you received a parking ticket. Ask them what you can do to appeal it as you were not in the wrong. Who knows, they may accept your explanation and delete the ticket from their system.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2008)

You guys all have some good ideas.

I talked to my fiance and he told me I should try and fight it. If the cop who issued the ticket can't make it to the court room I win it by default.

I really think I'm going to call them or send them an email with a picture of the parking spot I was in and let them know I'm not disputing it, but I'm not happy. It's not worth the hastle for only $36, but think about the eye shadow I could have bought with that! LOL. Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 25, 2008)

hopefully it all works out. sometimes these things happen and cops make mistakes. let us know how it goes


----------



## love2482 (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really think I'm going to call them or send them an email with a picture of the parking spot I was in and let them know I'm not disputing it, but I'm not happy. It's not worth the hastle for only $36, but think about the eye shadow I could have bought with that! LOL. Thanks for the support everyone. The only problem is that it is going to be your word against his, and although you are a honest, and trustworthy person, he is an officer of the law and what he says will be taken more seriously. 
Man, this thread reminds me of all the BS parking tickets I have gotten. I got parking tickets for things I didn't even know were illegal! Like parking too close to a stop sign, or parking in a direction facing the opposite way that lane is supposed to be going (Ummmm, who the F cares??)


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yah, I'm not going to dispute it because like you said it will be my word against his. I'm just going to send them a picture of the parking spot and let them know if it's illegal than they should be talking with the owner of the lot for marking it as a spot.


----------



## jennybyrne (Apr 25, 2008)

i think so


----------



## _withoutYou (May 4, 2008)

parking tickets don't affect your driving record.

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys all have some good ideas.
I talked to my fiance and he told me I should try and fight it. If the cop who issued the ticket can't make it to the court room I win it by default.

I really think I'm going to call them or send them an email with a picture of the parking spot I was in and let them know I'm not disputing it, but I'm not happy. It's not worth the hastle for only $36, but think about the eye shadow I could have bought with that! LOL. Thanks for the support everyone.

just pay it off. why go through all this hassle for a $36 ticket?? my god. there are many worse driving offences out there.


----------



## Jinx (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif parking tickets don't affect your driving record.


just pay it off. why go through all this hassle for a $36 ticket?? my god. there are many worse driving offences out there.

yep.there are worse offenses out there, but instead of taking care of those, the court seems to want to get sheisty about parking and pull a fast one on the poor girl.

$36 is $36. It counts. I would want to keep it in my purse rather than support their hustle.

$36 can be spent to support the OTHER hustle going on and buy a 1/4 tank of gas.


----------



## love2482 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know if this would help in Canada, but I thought I should post it for you anyway. I heard about a website on the radio today where you can fight/pay your parking ticket!!!

ParkingTicket.com ::: Fight or Pay your Parking Ticket online!


----------



## la angela (May 25, 2008)

i hate parking tickets, i feel your pain!! I got like 5 parking tickets from school!!


----------

